# Looking for a "killer" salsa recipe people, bring it!



## porked

I got salsa on my mind, and want to hear from some of you pros out there. Even take some Pico de Gallo recipes as well. Come on now, I know you got some.


----------



## smokinstevo27

I gave the short version on the other thread but here goes my process. This make about a quart.

10 roma tomatos

1 big red onion

4 cloves garlic

1 poblano pepper

2 anaheim peppers

2 large limes

cilantro

salt and pepper to taste

Start with a good hot grill and blister all the veggies black. Remove and cover in a bowl with saran wrap (steam helps skins peel easier) Put through the blender to desired consistency and add lime juice s and p and cilantro. I use it on homemade chuckie or chicken quesadillas. This stuff is killer!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My moms basic mexican salsa. Roasting is opt.

5 med tomatoes.
1-2 Anaheim chilis
2 cloves garlic crushed
1Tbs mexcican olive oil
1Tbs cider vinegar
1/2 bunch fresh chopped cilantro
1/2 tsp mexican oregano
1 med red onion chopped
1 Tbs lemon or lime juice or fresh squeezed (remove seeds)
1 Tbs sugar
salt/pepper to taste
1/4 tsp chili powder....opt

You can blend or food process if you like. When you dice the tomatoe place in collander to drain while you get the other items ready.

Chili pepper tip.

The wider the shoulder of the chili and the blunter the tip, the milder the chili.
If you have some fiery chilis,  cut in half and soak them in warm salt water for 2 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver

At least now I know what you meant!

Sorry--I know next to nothing about salsa, except I like most of all I have ever had.

Bear

Porked this was for you---I was talking about when you said, "I gotta start a new thread".


----------



## meateater

I like Herdez Salsa Casera, pretty much how I make it. Just tomatoes, onion, cilantro, serrano peppers and salt. I just take a can and spice it up with chile arbol powder and/or cayenne pepper and maybe some Habanero.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

[quote name="Bearcarver" url="/forum/thread/105402/looking-for-a-killer-salsa-recipe-people-bring-it#post_619483"]
At least now I know what you meant!



Sorry--I know next to nothing about salsa, except I like most of all I have ever had.




Bear
[/quote]

Its all good Mi Amigo

If i make the salsa to hot my wife wont eat it so i gotta calm it down.


----------



## porked

Bearcarver said:


> At least now I know what you meant!
> 
> Sorry--I know next to nothing about salsa, except I like most of all I have ever had.
> 
> Bear
> 
> Porked this was for you---I was talking about when you said, "I gotta start a new thread".


Thanks Buddy, I can always count on you.


----------



## porked

Smokinstevo27, Nepas, Meateater, thanks guys. They all sound good and I will try them. Just gearin' up for the Summer, even tho at the moment we got a monsoon here in Jersey.

We have a Columbian family in the neighborhood, and I have tasted their Pico de Gallo and it will blow you away. Problem is, they seem to be reluctant to tell you exactly how they make it. It's a work in progress but somehow, someway, I'll get it out of them.

Again, thanks gentlemen.


----------



## tjohnson

My salsa recipe is very similar to nepas' recipe, except I don;t add any sugar, and use a "Pepperocini Peppers" instead of anaheim peppers

Todd


----------



## porked

TJohnson said:


> My salsa recipe is very similar to nepas' recipe, except I don;t add any sugar, and use a "Pepperocini Peppers" instead of anaheim peppers
> 
> Todd


Now that sounds great Todd, love me some pepperocini peppers. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SmokinAl

If you ever get the recipe from the Columbian's please share it with us.


----------



## werdwolf

I couldn't find this oldy on the site.  It was origionaly posted by Vman and modified by smokeguy so you could just grab full cans instead of partial.

 I omit the vinegar and use the food proccessor. quick and easy.  don't over chop or turns to slush. I use fresh japenos and chop these with the onions and garlic first, then add the rest of the ingriedients and pulse enough to mix.  eryone loves it


[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;}</style><![endif]	14.5 oz can of diced tomatoes
8 oz can of tomato sauce
1 cup on yellow diced onions
1 4oz can drained chopped jalapenos
1 4oz can of chopped green chilies
6 cloves of garlic diced
Small handful of rolled up and then chopped fresh cilantro, probably about 4 Tbl or so
1/2 tsp Kosher salt
2 tsp vinegar (to add acid to help with shelf life)


----------



## porked

SmokinAl said:


> If you ever get the recipe from the Columbian's please share it with us.


I will Al, they are funny that way. They are in the food business and run an exclusive high end store near here. I have had many of their things but they don't want anyone to know how they make them. The son is a butcher and he kept giving me these skirt steak packages marinated in something. Positively outstanding steak for the grill. All I wanted to know was how he did it and it was like pulling teeth. Finally, after breakin' his chops for like 2 years, he admitted that they grind up five different types of peppercorns, a little salt, and use olive oil. I tried it, and he's lying to me, lol. I know there's more he puts in there but I still can't get him to admit it. SOB, lol.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My son in law has columbian friends. I will see if they have this recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver

Some of those recipes from Columbia may be illegal in the US.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## roller

Here`s mine...I use the package stuff from Walmart and use Tomato Pruee to make it beef up the spice a bit and I love it.I make it up every year.


----------



## porked

Bearcarver said:


> Some of those recipes from Columbia may be illegal in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Let me tell you, that pico de gallo should be illegal, it's that good!


----------



## richoso1

This is my recipe for Cold smoked Chile de Arbol Salsa, here's the link   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104547/cold-smoked-chile-de-arbol-salsa

It's all good my friend.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Here are a few i have done.

Table salsa

4 cups chopped tomato
2 Tbs diced green chili (any you like)
1.5 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp mexican oregano. 

Mix and let stand 1-2 hours

Basic

4 med tomato chopped
1 can drained diced chili
1/4 cup diced red onion
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
1/8 tsp salt or more to taste.

Mix together and puree in blender.


My Aunts Salsa

4 med to lrg tomato chopped
1/3 cup chopped scallions (green onion)
1 Tbs chopped jalapeno
1Tbs mexican olive oil
2tsp lime juice
1 tsp mexican oregano

You can leave chunky or puree this.


Hot salsa

3-4 med chopped tomato
1 clove garlic chopped
1/4 cup red ontion chopped
1/2 tsp mexican oregano
2 diced jalapeno

Mix leave chunky or puree. Better after a day and hotter.


Bella salsa

4-5 med chopped tomato
1 can drained green chili or 1 diced anaheim
2 garlic cloved smashed
1 Tbs mex olive oil
1 Tbs cider vinegar
1/2 cup chopped cilantro

Mix and puree then add salt to taste.


Fire salsa

3 lrg chopped tomato
3 jalapeno chopped or 2 Habs......your choice  
4 green onion tops chopped
4 Tbs fresh chopped cilantro

Blend and add salt to taste after. Let stand for a min of 3 hours.



6 Cup salsa

3 (28oz) cans stewed tomato drained
1 (15 oz) can mexican tomato sauce
3 med diced tomato
3 bunches of chopped green onion tops
1 small can chopped jalapeno
2 cloves garlic
1 bunch chopped cilantro
1 can green diced chili
1 tsp sugar

Mix together (puree if you like) and let stand in fridge for 2 hours. Great with chips


----------



## porked

Wow! Thanks everyone for responding to this. I am going to try these one at a time, looks like I better grow some extra tomatoes this year. A lot of these sound fantastic and I will be sure to get back to you guys. Muchos gracias! (sp)


----------



## meateater

richoso1 said:


> This is my recipe for Cold smoked Chile de Arbol Salsa, here's the link   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104547/cold-smoked-chile-de-arbol-salsa
> 
> It's all good my friend.


Rich, good to see chile de arbol in your recipe, I love that chile, good stuff.


----------



## soonerprices

IMO, 4 things are key for good salsa

#1 grill all veggies

#2 use stone mortar to grind all veggies

#3 make you own chili powder

#4 and my secret ingredient... use cumin

All other ingredients are basic to all salsas


----------



## africanmeat

Oh Boy oh boy thanks nepas i used your fire salsa on a yesterday chicken     burger and it was Wicked,evil.

it was good.


----------



## ckeeler11

I know this is an old thread but thought I would share.

Hot Momma

14 Chiles de Arbole

1/2 white onion chopped

1/4 C Cilantro chopped

Lime Juice

2 Cloves Garlic

Put Chiles in a microwave container with 1 to 2 cups water. Microwave for 3 minutes and let stand to soften. Put chiles and some of the water in blender and blend. add in remaining ingredients and blend a few more seconds (I like the onion to remain a little chunky).

Mean Green

6-8 Tomatillos quartered

2 TBSP oil

2 cloves garlic

2 Chiles de Arbole

1/2 White Onion chopped

1/4 C Cilantro chopped

Lime Juice- to taste

Heat cast iron skillet to med. high. throw in the garlic and toast (makes removing the skin easier) for 2-3 minutes. remove Garlic and add oil. once oil is hot throw in Tomatillos and cook until soft. let them get a char on them for best flavor. Remove tomatillos and add in Chiles de Arbole. and heat for 30 seconds. throw all ingredients in blender and blend. Put in fridge to cool.

***** be careful when you put the Chiles in the skillet they will give off a strong smell and burn your eyes if left on to long. Think Pepper spray*****

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## darwin101

Quick & easy salsa for chips.

128oz can of crushed tomatoes. ( or similar amount of fresh Roma tomatoes peeled and blitzed in a food processor)

6-8 jalapenos minced

1 white onion small dice.

1/2 bunch cilantro chopped

juice of 1 or 2 limes

S&P to taste

I add a splash or two of rice wine vinegar if the tomatoes need a bit of help.

Grill or smoke the vegetables for a bit of variety.


----------



## disco

This is our favourite. Any friend who has tried the recipe loves it.

Summer Harvest Salsa

-= Ingredients =-
1 liter Tomatoes ; skins removed, cored and coarsely chopped
720 mililiters Peaches or pears ; peeled, cored and chopped
1 liter Sweet peppers ; red, orange, yellow, green, chopped
480 mililiters Onion ; finely chopped
60 mililiters Jalapeno peppers ; finely chopped, use up to 240 ml for very hot
4 cloves Garlic ; minced
480 mililiters White vinegar 
15 mililiters Sea salt 
15 mililiters Honey 
10 mililiters Sweet paprika 
5 mililiters Dried oregano 
1 can (156 ml) Tomato paste 
60 mililiters Fresh cilantro ; chopped

-= Instructions =-
Have ready a large stock pot, six 500 ml jars with screw bands and lids. Place clean mason jars with water and heat to a simmer (180 F or 82 C). Do not boil.

Heat snap lids in a pot of very hot water, not boiling water, for few minutes to soften the seal. No need to heat the screw bands; set them aside.

Place the chopped tomatoes in a food colander for few minutes to strain off some of the juice. This shortens the cooking time considerably.

Transfer the tomatoes to a large stock pot. Add the peaches or pears. sweet peppers, onions, jalapeno peppers, garlic, vinegar, salt, honey, paprika, oregano and tomato paste. Bring the mixture to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer for approximately 1 hour stirring occasionally or until the desired thickness is acheived. Add the cilantro and continue to cook for 5 minutes more.

Ladle hot prepared salsa into hot jars, leaving 1/2 inch headspace.

Remove air bubbles by sliding a not metalinc utensil between food and glass and pressing gently on food to release trapped air. Adjust headspace by adding more salsa if necessary.

Wipe jar rims, and threads with a clean, damp cloth, removing any food residue. Centre a hot sealing lid on the rim of the jar. Screw band down evenly and firmly, without forcing, until resistance is felt, then increasing to fingertip-tight. Return filled jar to the rack in the canner. Repeat for remaining salsa.

When canner is filled, ensure that all jars are covered by at least 1 inch of water. Cover the canner with a lid and bring water to a full rolling boil before starting to count processing time. Process for 25 minutes (for altitudes up to 1,000 feet or 305 m)*

When the time is complete, turn heat off, remove the canner lid and wait until all bubbles cease to rise to the surface - about 5 minutes. Remove jars without tilting and place them upright on a towel in a draft-free place. (Do not tighten screw bands or check for seal while jars are hot).

Cool jars upright, undisturbed for 24 hours. Check for seal: Sealed lids curve downwards and do not move when pressed. Reprocess or refrigerate any unsealed jars and use promptly.

For all sealed jars, remove the screw bands. Wipe and dry bands and jars. Store bands separately or replace loosely on jars as desired.

Label and store jars in a cool, dark place. For best quality, use home canned foods within one year.

* At elevations higher than 1,000 feet (305 m), increase the processing time. Add 5 minutes at 1,001 to 3,000 ft (306 to 914 m); add 10 minutes at 3,001 to 6000 ft (916 to 1,830 m); add 15 minutes over 6,000 ft (1,831 m).

Disco


----------



## padronman

Disco said:


> This is our favourite. Any friend who has tried the recipe loves it.
> 
> Summer Harvest Salsa
> 
> -= Ingredients =-
> 1 liter Tomatoes ; skins removed, cored and coarsely chopped
> 720 mililiters Peaches or pears ; peeled, cored and chopped
> 1 liter Sweet peppers ; red, orange, yellow, green, chopped
> 480 mililiters Onion ; finely chopped
> 60 mililiters Jalapeno peppers ; finely chopped, use up to 240 ml for very hot
> 4 cloves Garlic ; minced
> 480 mililiters White vinegar
> 15 mililiters Sea salt
> 15 mililiters Honey
> 10 mililiters Sweet paprika
> 5 mililiters Dried oregano
> 1 can (156 ml) Tomato paste
> 60 mililiters Fresh cilantro ; chopped
> 
> Disco


Bloody hell.....now I gotta do MATH?  I wish you Canuks would give up this passing phase called Metric


----------



## disco

PadronMan said:


> Bloody hell.....now I gotta do MATH?  I wish you Canuks would give up this passing phase called Metric


Har! As opposed to a system where you don't know if it is ounces of volume or ounces of weight?


----------



## welshrarebit

How did pico de gallo get it's name? It translates into English as rooster's beak.


----------



## padronman

Disco said:


> Har! As opposed to a system where you don't know if it is ounces of volume or ounces of weight?


MAYBE!!!!   LOL   But I know if I am measuring flour it's weight.....and if I'm measuring broth it's Volume


----------



## padronman

Welshrarebit said:


> How did pico de gallo get it's name? It translates into English as rooster's beak.


Found this....makes sense


5down vote

Fighting Cocks are calmed by their handlers by placing the rooster's head in the mouth. Darkness causes birds to immediately begin the sleep cycle. It was explained to me (by a great Restaurant owner in Acuna, Mex.)that often as soon as the handler put the bird's head in his mouth he would often be pecked on the tongue. The spices in the salsa gives the same feeling, hence "pico de gallo" is the beak of a fighting rooster biting your tongue!


----------



## welshrarebit

PadronMan said:


> Found this....makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 5down vote
> 
> 
> Fighting Cocks are calmed by their handlers by placing the rooster's head in the mouth. Darkness causes birds to immediately begin the sleep cycle. It was explained to me (by a great Restaurant owner in Acuna, Mex.)that often as soon as the handler put the bird's head in his mouth he would often be pecked on the tongue. The spices in the salsa gives the same feeling, hence "pico de gallo" is the beak of a fighting rooster biting your tongue!



AWESOME! I've always wondered about that. 

:points:


----------



## welshrarebit

PadronMan said:


> Found this....makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 5down vote
> 
> 
> Fighting Cocks are calmed by their handlers by placing the rooster's head in the mouth. Darkness causes birds to immediately begin the sleep cycle. It was explained to me (by a great Restaurant owner in Acuna, Mex.)that often as soon as the handler put the bird's head in his mouth he would often be pecked on the tongue. The spices in the salsa gives the same feeling, hence "pico de gallo" is the beak of a fighting rooster biting your tongue!



Sorry for the double post! I just had to share this...

I'm at work and I'm talking with my restaurant chef about pico de gallo and putting a fighting cocks head in the trainers mouth to calm them and my chef says that that is what his dad used to do...

I've never been to a cock fight and have no interest in going but I still LOVE this story!!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Super easy and tasty salsa verde:

In a medium/large pot place:

7-10 tomatillo's. Outer husks and stem removed.
1 large onion cut into quarters
Serrano's to taste: 1-2= mild, 2-3=medium, 4+=hot
1 Tbsp. salt
Cover with water and bring to low boil, let simmer until tomatillo's turn yellowish and soft. One or two might break open, that's OK.

Dump into strainer to remove water, then place into blender with the following:

Cillantro to taste. Usually about 1/2 of the bunch.
Juice from 2-4 limes, depending on taste.
Salt to taste.
Optional - 1 or 2 avocado's
Puree (*) all that till it is smooth, let cool and eat!

* Be very careful when blending hot stuff. It will want to explode all over an burn you. Fold a hand towel up so you have a few layers between your hand and the lid, then hold the lid firmly in place before starting the blender.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Welshrarebit, Pico De Gallo was named for the leftovers of old Pico (turning bad) , was fe to the Chickens and thus the name...

I believe you are looking for a 'Fresh' not cooked Salsa...

Now , my recipe . Easy and a hit :This is for two , add to it for more...: to taste

                                                                                                  PICO DE GALLO

3- tomatoes,chopped ,

1 Onion ,chopped

1 bunch Green onions , chopped

a handful of Serrano Chiles

1/2 tsp, Cumin , Ground

1 bunch of Cilantro (open ,wash and chop well , rolled up does good , use stems and all )

a dash of sugar (to taste)

1 to 2 Limes juiced ,leave the pulp in  and zest some into the mix.

1 SMALL can of "Mild" roasted New Mexico Chile" , drained.

2 Tomatillo's ( if you can find them ) chopped

Mix all and set in Fridge overnight to Meld the flavors. You will have a great Salsa.

This is really Spicy yet you get a Marvelous Chile flavor , this is a great addition to a pot of Chili. Meat , this and you are done...

Have a great Thanksgiving , and as always . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Again , I didn't look at the date , but someone Booted it , so someone needs it...

Happy Thanksgiving ...


----------



## chuey334

8 Roma Tomatoes

1/2 Red onion

4 Jalapenos or Serranos (with seeds)

1 Tbsp of minced garlic

1 Tbsp of lemon juice

1 can of Herdez Salsa Casera

Put it all in the food processor and pulse on low till everything is combined. Eat with favorite chips.

This recipe is what my friends and coworkers beg me for and have even offered to pay for! They don't know about the can of Herdez but that actually makes it!


----------

